# Vote for the BEST RAM Manufacturing Company !!!



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 22, 2005)

Guys!

There r many RAM manufacturing companies!
So pls vote for the BEST company  

My vote goes to Hynix...


----------



## hummer (Nov 22, 2005)

transcend ne day is better .
corsair comes next.
then kingston


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 22, 2005)

Kingston is the world's largest memory company....stability is something guarenteed with their memory modules.
However Corsair probably makes more "performance-oriented" modules.
The other best RAM making companies arent even listed here.....  Mushkin, OCZ, Geil, Kingston and Corsair.


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

my vote goes to transcend.using it since long and had no problems,even performance wise its very good.

 transcend>corsair>kingston


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 22, 2005)

there is a difference between RAM manufacture & RAM chips manufacturer, both are different

Simmtronics rule the indian market, most of the RAM we find here is OEM, with a simmtronics label, Kreton, TA, these are the usual chip on it

Kingston is the only known brand here, but it's costly, only a few buy it, with Zion another strong brand in a few places, & Transcend slowly getting market


----------



## drvarunmehta (Nov 22, 2005)

Where's the option for OCZ? It's the best along with Corsair.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 23, 2005)

what no mention of infineon? Its one of THE best.


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 23, 2005)

lol...hmmm...well we all have our views ... I personally own patriot memory modules with pdp memory chips. And honestly the performance has been awesome to say the least. I def reccomend it. And ofcourse OCZ memories. Perhaps thats why most alienware machines come with OCZ memory modules


----------



## cvvikram (Nov 24, 2005)

1) Transcend
2) Kingston
3) Crosshair


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 24, 2005)

cvvikram said:
			
		

> 1) Transcend
> 2) Kingston
> 3) Crosshair



crosshair ????   I've never seen these guys b4.... dont u mean corsair ?


----------



## cvvikram (Nov 24, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> crosshair ????   I've never seen these guys b4.... dont u mean corsair ?



Ok... Ok ....it's a typo mistake....it's corsair ..........


----------



## goobimama (Nov 24, 2005)

I thought Corsair was the best. 

I'm using transcend at the moment, very good RAM.


----------



## ashnik (Nov 24, 2005)

transcend always. no beeps .


----------



## royal (Nov 24, 2005)

hey i completely agree with Ringwraith ...

Performance wise CORSAIR is _THE_ Best ...

however there may be some other which is equally good


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 24, 2005)

My vote also goes to Corsair.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 24, 2005)

So Transcend is leading...

Corsair seems to beat it in a few days


----------



## h_kunte (Nov 24, 2005)

Its got to be Transcend followed by Kingston & Corsair....

Hynix sux....I can say that from personal xperience...


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 25, 2005)

CORSAIR and OCZ Ultra performance modules ---> Best among the lot !!!!


----------



## mohit (Nov 26, 2005)

OCZ rules but its not available in India. So in India i feel,

1. Kingston
2. Corsair
3. Transcend


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 26, 2005)

have heard from many bout OCZ that its the best but never used it but will i like to one day.have been using hynix and dont think its any good.as far as i know
1- Kingston
2- Transcend
3- Corsair


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 26, 2005)

corsair is the ultimate best in performance ...   but very costly in india  

I am using transcend now .. 8)  ..so far very impressed with its performace so my vote goes to transcend..


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 26, 2005)

Kingston RULZZZ =>

2-) Transcend 
3-) Crosshair


----------



## hummer (Nov 27, 2005)

crosshair again??????????? this s the 2nd time some 1 has done this. hope this isnt a new company


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 27, 2005)

hummer said:
			
		

> crosshair again??????????? this s the 2nd time some 1 has done this. hope this isnt a new company



Who told you dude that it is a new company, its one of the best around !!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 27, 2005)

Ahem...

What hummer meant is that its not crosshair, its corsair


----------



## hummer (Nov 27, 2005)

i know corsair is a company , vishal is right, 
 wha has happened to sense of humour , i was pointin ur typo  error.


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 28, 2005)

hummer said:
			
		

> i know corsair is a company , vishal is right,
> wha has happened to sense of humour , i was pointin ur typo  error.



Oh sorry dude it was my mistake => 



> Kingston RULZZZ =>
> 
> 2-) Transcend
> 3-) *Corsair*



Is it OK now ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 28, 2005)

Bilkul Sahi Jawab  

So now Transcend and Kingston both r leading with 10 votes


----------



## rachitboom2 (Nov 28, 2005)

And hynix just behing with 9 voted dude !!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 1, 2005)

My vote goes too kingston. hav been usin it for past 1 year and no problems yet!


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

depends how u define ur best ,

go by the performance only or,

look at relaibility or,

cost factors and all tht stuff or,

a mix of all of them ,

my best is from the last category

and here HYNIX wins hands down !!!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 1, 2005)

waise to corsair hai, but its way beyond my reach so voted for Kingston


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Where is Twinmos, its better than transcend and cost the same as it cost. I have one, it overclocks better.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 9, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Where's the option for OCZ? It's the best along with Corsair.



Yea wheres OCZ, and Mushkin and Crucial Ballestic......lots of options left


----------



## monkey (Feb 9, 2007)

From Indian market perspective performance wise Corsair is THE BEST followed closely by Kingston. Transcend is third.


----------



## samrulez (Feb 9, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Where's the option for OCZ? It's the best along with Corsair.



OCZ mainly uses Samsung UCCC or TCCD chips...along with Brain Power PCB ....That's the reason why they OC well ... 

But the best "ram"  manufacturing company should be OCZ or MushKin, Patriot etc etc.


----------



## wizrulz (Feb 9, 2007)

I wonder how u missed out...*
PATRIOT,
MUSHKIN AND 
CRUCIAL*   ...if u really wanna talk abt best and do not care abt there price factor


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 9, 2007)

Kingston


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2007)

I will vote for ZION which uses hynix chips


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 9, 2007)

Kingston is best


----------



## shaunak (Feb 9, 2007)

Trancend.
They use hynix chips so indirectly hynix...


----------



## shantanu (Feb 9, 2007)

Transcend Jet Ram DDR2


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 9, 2007)

+1 for TRANSCEND.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 9, 2007)

muhahaha its got to be *CORSAIR*, its the Overclockers Best Friend (if not, then atleast mine).

sam i'm on big search of this ASUS P5B VM m/b , will be selling DG965WH & old 915g m/b with OEM XP for 12k, then its all about Overclocking only, 
first me gonna try with present P4 3.06GHz, me will try to OC it to 4GHz

wat do u suggest P5B VM or WiFi (wats the main diffrnc),


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 10, 2007)

You can't overclock much on P5B-VM. There's no real company that can be called best... its all about finding the best value ram kits at different price points. Company be damned .


----------



## samrulez (Feb 10, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> muhahaha its got to be *CORSAIR*, its the Overclockers Best Friend (if not, then atleast mine).
> 
> sam i'm on big search of this ASUS P5B VM m/b , will be selling DG965WH & old 915g m/b with OEM XP for 12k, then its all about Overclocking only,
> first me gonna try with present* P4 3.06GHz*, me will try to OC it to *4GHz*
> ...



Not possible without Phase Change cooling or Dry Ice....


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 10, 2007)

Surely, my friends it will be transcend and logitech


----------



## Ch@0s (Feb 10, 2007)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Not possible without Phase Change cooling or Dry Ice....



4GHz on a prescott is easy with decent aircooling.


----------



## codename_romeo (Feb 10, 2007)

Corsair


----------



## sam9s (Feb 13, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> muhahaha its got to be *CORSAIR*, its the Overclockers Best Friend (if not, then atleast mine).
> 
> sam i'm on big search of this ASUS P5B VM m/b , will be selling DG965WH & old 915g m/b with OEM XP for 12k, then its all about Overclocking only,
> first me gonna try with present P4 3.06GHz, me will try to OC it to 4GHz
> ...



Good to hear that, get an ASUS mobo and then we can see how far we can OC, but you also need a C2D. Ranjan has already started with the race check out my thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41809



> first me gonna try with present P4 3.06GHz, me will try to OC it to 4GHz



lol.....P4 thats a prescott chipset.....virtually called nuclear reactors, you will fry your chip if you will try OC to 4 ghz 

You will need a Liquid Nitro cooling to OC a prescott chip to 4 ghz.....lol


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 15, 2007)

was jus kiddin about P4

saw the ASUS P5B Deluxe (which is out of budget ) & P5B V & VM.

if for God's sake  sum1 buys this Intel dg965wh m/b then i can buy "p5b" rightaway.

found it , vDimm can be tweaked on ASUS P5B m/b


> *ASUS Precision Tweaker*
> Achieve system maximum performance!
> It offers ways to raise system performance inch-by-inch and step-by-step to achieve maximum performance! This is about getting the most out of your machine and taking pride in your customized computer.
> 
> ...


----------



## casanova (Feb 15, 2007)

Corsair. Followed by Hynix and then by Kingston


----------



## sam9s (Feb 16, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> was jus kiddin about P4
> 
> saw the ASUS P5B Deluxe (which is out of budget ) & P5B V & VM.
> 
> ...



I remember you saying that your dealer would take the mobo for 7,8 K. You just need to add couple of thousand more to get a P5B delux.

Almost everythings can be tweaked in a P5B. Its an awsome board with the one of the best manual configurations available.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 16, 2007)

Currently using it .. and with bios 1004 .. Nothing to complain about  ..

Also , about ranking .. this is how i rank them :

Corsair > Transcend > Kingsto


----------



## caleb (Feb 22, 2007)

Transcend, I've never used any of the others mentioned here so can't speak for them.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 22, 2007)

Transcent had shown very commendable perfomance for me.
400mhz 3-3-3-8@2Tjetram oced to 465mhz 2-3-2-5@1T
7867 MBps data rate in everest mem read test.


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 22, 2007)

previously i used hyundai(hynix) modules but now i have shifted to transcend, IMO its the best.


----------



## buntythecool (Feb 22, 2007)

transend is best!


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 22, 2007)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> crosshair ????   I've never seen these guys b4.... dont u mean corsair ?


 lol


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 25, 2009)

^^^ Gr8 bUMP


----------



## asingh (Jul 25, 2009)

Corsair, OCZ, Patriot.

Good stuff.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2009)

& there is Zion, A-Data, Mushkin & Crucial - they are also good


----------



## RMN (Jul 27, 2009)

i have only used Transcend do far...has been running well.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Jul 31, 2009)

For one... GSkill is the best. But surprisingly its not on the list!


----------



## mac555 (Jul 31, 2009)

Corsair allthe way......8)


----------



## Arnab boss (Aug 2, 2009)

I will vote 4 Corsair as it is overclockers paradise...' 
Transcend and kingston r also good..'

But ocz and g skills rules  awesome build quality and superior performance but damn its too expensive...'


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2009)

For me its transcend.


----------



## Rishi87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Kingston, Corsair and Transcend FTW!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

Corsair!!


----------



## Vensanga (Aug 7, 2009)

My vote is Corsair and am now using it...But why G-skill isn't in the list i think its also great!!!


----------

